# Syndrome du MicroPoignet?



## Nabucodonosorus Rex (Feb 6, 2014)

Bonjour à Tous

Nouveau sur le forum et enfin apte à 47ans à concrétiser mes envies de montres (sauf rolex, trop séguéla, donc ce sera une tudor:-d)
Mais pour avoir plus de conversation avec mes amis anglophones, j'ai voulu convertir mes 17cm métriques de tour de poignet en pouces anglo-saxons
Voici ce que me propose google!!!

Incapable de traduire "syndrome du vestiaire" en anglais, je vous fais partager mon désarroi.

J'en ai une petite? C'est grave Docteur?//


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

Je fais un 17.5cm, pas de souci. Le tout est de bien s'en ser... de bien chosir sa montre. :-d Pour moi c'est 42mm max.


----------



## Nabucodonosorus Rex (Feb 6, 2014)

donc mieux vaut un petit poignet qui se faufile qu'un gros qui roupille

pour préciser mon propos
j'avais inséré une capture écran gougle qui m'orientait directement sur les soucis de complexe de petite taille dans les vestiaires du gymnase, image inappropriée éditée


----------

